# All of you are COWARDS



## Kraut783 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well, probably 99.99999% of us, according to the Essex Police  

(found on Soldiers Systems Daily)


----------



## CDG (Aug 7, 2017)

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 7, 2017)

LOL - saw that earlier today.


----------



## CQB (Aug 7, 2017)

At 700 metres I'm not carrying, just lying in the grass getting a tan.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 7, 2017)

There's a broken bottle on the sign. And a screwdriver. Its pathetic what people are forced to carry when they can't have guns.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm staring at this trying to find how the fuck Cookie Monster fits into this program.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 7, 2017)

Eh, the message is shit but they have a large amount of knife crime in the UK.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I'm staring at this trying to find how the fuck Cookie Monster fits into this program.



You beat me to it. Now we have to wonder, did Bert and Ernie carry because of CM or was CM a threat to the Street? All of his ravings about cookies were a front for his madness and the Street had a very subliminal anti-gun platform? Maybe Oscar was driven to the garbage can by CM's violence and shake down of store owners? Hmmm...


----------



## Dame (Aug 7, 2017)

It was part of his parole agreement.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2017)

Blue lives matter.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe these are Cookie Monsters tools of the trade, I mean he has to support his habit somehow. It's not like cookies grow on trees. #norestforthewicked


----------



## Gunz (Aug 8, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Eh, the message is shit but they have a large amount of knife crime in the UK.



And the bottle for a Glasgow Smile...


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd really hate to be the guy that has to open that thing up and empty it out.  I can only imagine what people really put in there.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 16, 2017)

I do indeed love being a lifetime member of the new Coward Clan!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 17, 2017)

8.


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 17, 2017)

Ummmm. The title of the thread is clickbait. I was getting all worked up, looking for my banners, bullhorn, Walmart protest clothes and my beloved vuvuzela when I realized I'd been had.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 17, 2017)

heh, sorry Frank   :-"


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 17, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> heh, sorry Frank   :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 17, 2017)

8?


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 17, 2017)

*Which explains a lot, perhaps.*


----------

